# Need advice for a greenhouse project



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I have made things before but now am trying to do them RIGHT! That is why I joined this forum..Anyway, this weekend I am going to do my first project at my new house. It is a greenhouse. The plans are located here:
http://ana-white.com/2012/05/plans/barn-greenhouse

I have two questions: First-for the wooden gussets should I use screws or nails?

Second-What is the best way to join the trusses to the sidewalls? Screws or nails?

I have been reading about framing and I think I can do everything with nails (I have a framing nail gun 2 1/4 - 3 1/2").

Thanks guys!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

mengtian said:


> I have two questions: First-for the wooden gussets should I use screws or nails?
> 
> Second-What is the best way to join the trusses to the sidewalls? Screws or nails?


I have never had a screw "pop" but I have had my share of nails which "pop'ed" over time.

I would glue and screw the gussets in place. Liquid Nails adhesive is what I would use for this application. Comes in a tube like caulking.

I would secure the trusses to the structure with Simpson metal brackets and screws. Go to a Lowes or Home Depot and look around the decking section. I do not know if they will have a single bracket which works, but they will have L brackets. Can use one on either side of the truss.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I would use either screws or ring nails for the gussets, nothing wrong with just toe-nailing the rafters with screws as explained in the plans.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

FrankC said:


> I would use either screws or ring nails for the gussets, nothing wrong with just toe-nailing the rafters with screws as explained in the plans.


Thanks! Can I toe nail the rafter with nails also or is screws the best way to go? And of course a question never asked is the dum one...are these ring nails?


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

mengtian said:


> Thanks! Can I toe nail the rafter with nails also or is screws the best way to go? And of course a question never asked is the dum one...are these ring nails?
> 
> View attachment 55005


They are spiral nails but would work just fine to toenail the rafters if they are long enough.


----------

